# Most Significant Year of Creativity for Each Composer



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Pick some composers, state the year when you think each produced their most significant body of masterpieces (in terms of quality and quantity), and list the pieces. For example:

*Schubert, 1828*
Fantasie for four hands in F minor D940
Drei Klavierstücke D946
symphony No.9 in C major D944 (composed some time around 1825~1828. Some sources say it was completed in 1826)
string quintet in C major D956
piano sonata in C minor D958
piano sonata in A major D959
piano sonata in B flat major D960
(Winterreise was written in late 1827)










*Mozart, 1787*
Kyrie in D minor K341 (1787~1791?)
*string quartet in D major K499 "Hoffmeister"
Rondo for piano in A minor K511
string quintet in C major K515
string quintet in G minor K516
piano sonata for four hands in C major K521
Eine Kleine Nachtmusik K525
violin sonata in A major K526
Don Giovanni K527














edit: *string quartet in D major K499 "Hoffmeister" was actually written in late 1786. I'll exclude it from the list.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Prokofiev, 1917:

Violin Concerto no. 1
Classical Symphony
Piano Concerto no. 2
Visions fugitives
Piano Sonatas 3 & 4
Seven, they are Seven


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Glad to see you putting some respect on Schubert's name, for once  I definitely agree. It might not be unfair to say that the vast majority of Schubert's masterpieces date from the very last year of his life, many from the last few months even.

I would like to nominate 1840 for Robert Schumann, his "year of song":

the Heine-Liederkreis op.24
the Eichendorff-Liederkreis op.39
Frauenliebe und -leben op.42
Dichterliebe op.48, which might be the greatest song cycle ever conceived, in my book.

But it's hard to pick such one with such a prolific and multifaceted composer.


----------

